# Cutting a perfect inside corner



## therealaveragej (Jun 2, 2015)

Hey everyone! I have another great video to share. This is a quick and precise way to cut inside corners. Enjoy!
Watch "CUTTING A PERFECT INSIDE CORNER" on YouTube
CUTTING A PERFECT INSIDE CORNER:


----------

